# St Andrews?



## lowriesedge (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi folks
Any knowledge of west sands St Andrews?


----------



## maingate (Sep 4, 2016)

There are lots of posts about West Sands on the forum if you do a search.


----------



## The laird (Sep 4, 2016)

lowriesedge said:


> Hi folks
> Any knowledge of west sands St Andrews?



St,Andrews still good to use ,please don't put table and chairs out or awnings etc,at the far end here's a mound of earth p,aced but still room.police are still popping round and as I state all ok at present.
Hope this helps

Respect earns respect


----------



## alcam (Sep 4, 2016)

The laird said:


> St,Andrews still good to use ,please don't put table and chairs out or awnings etc,at the far end here's a mound of earth p,aced but still room*.police are still popping round* and as I state all ok at present.
> Hope this helps
> 
> Respect earns respect



Take it polis have no problem with motorhomes ?


----------



## The laird (Sep 4, 2016)

alcam said:


> Take it polis have no problem with motorhomes ?


My last visit got a rather nice wave from them acknowledging us.
I have had no further contact from Mr Moir at the st,Andrews trust.


----------



## wiggy (Sep 4, 2016)

just back from st Andrews  Tuesday till today no problem  quite a few vans met brandyman there all is good


----------



## bikercat (Oct 25, 2016)

*No Overnight Parking Signs*

Hi
Went to our usual spot at west sands but now there is no overnight parking signs.

Anyone any more info
Thanks Nic


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 25, 2016)

There now no issues had a small fire pit last night staying tonight then moving on just 3 vans last night.


----------

